# Baby Back Ribs



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I am going to incorporate this into my costume....SOMEHOW!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Haha. That's hilarious. Definitely keep us posted on this one!


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought this was hilarious! BTW- that is NOT me!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Haha. I wondered actually until I noticed it was a pic off of a meme generator site.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Isn't that Fat Bastard from the Austin Powers movie???


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

Good god! Haha!


----------

